

Where Undersea Fiber Cables Come From - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/09/06/where-undersea-fiber-cables-come-from/

======
acqq
click bait, real content link:

<http://news.cnet.com/2300-1035_3-10004733.html>

